# Xmas riding plans?



## RustyOregon (Sep 8, 2014)

Finally some decent snow forecasted for Mt. Hood. Headed to Timberline hopefully Friday, Saturday and Sunday after Christmas. Unfortunately, there will be heavy crowds.


----------



## Joe77 (Feb 7, 2013)

15 hour road trip with the family tomorrow from NorCal to Vancouver leaving around 3am to get there by dinner time. 2-3 days will be spent at Whistler before driving back before 2015.


----------



## flow-boarder (Oct 23, 2014)

Hoping to get up one of the local mountains in Vancouver Christmas day (snow and weather permitted). I'm originally from New Zealand but living in Vancouver so really keen to ride on xmas day - not possible in NZ as xmas is in the summer!


----------



## kalev (Dec 17, 2013)

Thankfully I won't be travelling far to go riding over the holidays - plan to be at Whitewater most of the time. 

Might travel up to Big White for NYE to stay with some friends but that's about it


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Heading to Lake Louise tomorrow, probably patrolling at Nakiska on xmas day, then I think back to Louise on Friday! :hairy:

kicking horse a few days after that... It's a rough life!


----------



## MikeIn248 (Dec 6, 2011)

4-5 days at Sugarbush (VT) the week after Christmas for me, my wife, and kids.


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

RustyOregon said:


> Finally some decent snow forecasted for Mt. Hood. Headed to Timberline hopefully Friday, Saturday and Sunday after Christmas. Unfortunately, there will be heavy crowds.


Bachy might open the entire mountain this weekend if we get enough from this next system. Gonna be a good holiday weekend.


----------



## radiomuse210 (Sep 5, 2014)

Just got back from a four day weekend riding in the Appalachians. Spending tomorrow and Christmas with the family then I'm back up to the mountains for a few days before I have to be back for work Monday and Tuesday. Hopefully cooking up some riding for New Year's Eve and Day...back again for work Friday (ridiculous...) - and then going off to the mountain for some riding that weekend before it's back to the full time work schedule with weekend local mountain trips. Got a four day riding weekend scheduled the end of Jan and I'll be counting the days.


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2014)

Flying out to Colorado to Winter Park for 4 days of riding next week.....


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

ridin all day today (xmas eve) but chistmas is for eating and napping, and it's lookin stormy. if i hear a buch of stuff fallin on the roof in the night, like it's doing right now, next day is sure to be a winner


----------



## SkullAndXbones (Feb 24, 2014)

no riding here. i'll be spending today and tomorrow with my family. i usually don't even start riding until a week into january.


----------



## taco tuesday (Jul 26, 2014)

Rain today and tomorrow. Hopefully riding Friday and Sunday.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Hit bakes yesterday for day 1 of the season...today x-mass...riding the couch


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

As there's hardly snow, I took a long nice ride in the woods with the horse :happy:. Tomorrow a storm's supposed to hit. So maybe - hopefully - I'll be riding snow on new year.


----------



## Aztrailerhawk (May 4, 2014)

Loveland every other day, until the kids go back to school. Guessing/hoping chair 9 opens in a few.


----------

